# Welcher CAN Repeater?



## reini (24 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben bei einer neu installierten CAN Bus Anlage div. Signalschwankungen bei den letzten Teilnehmer festgestellt.

Angaben zum Bus:
CANopen
500kBit/s
1 CAN Gateway
42 Slaves (Dunkermotoren)

Gemäss ersten Erkenntnissen könnten die vielen Stecker die Ursache sein und ev. wäre ein Repeatereinbau die Lösung.   

Habe keine CAN Bus Erfahrung.

Welche Repeater habt ihr im Einsatz?

Welchen Repeater würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2018)

Ich kenne mich mit CAN-Bus nicht genug aus, doch kann es sein, daß das physikalisch ein RS485 ist?
Dürfen in dem CAN-Bus 43 Teilnehmer ohne Repeater verschaltet werden?
Bei RS485 dürfen es wegen den verwendeten Treiber-Schaltkreisen nur max 31 Teilnehmer sein, dann muß ein Repeater ein neues Segment/Strang speisen.
Ich glaube eher nicht an ein Stecker-Problem.

Harald


----------



## reini (24 November 2018)

In den CANopen Beschreibungen steht nur das max.*127* Teilnehmer angeschlossen werden können, ein 120 Ohm Widerstand am Anfang & Ende.
Das Kabel ist als geschirmtes Twisted-Pair-Kabel   auszuführen und sollte eine Impedanz von 120 Ohm und einen Widerstand  von 70  mOhm/m haben.

Es sind 126 Stecker installiert (3 Stk. pro Dunkermotor)  
Was wenn die Summe der Übergangswiderstände grösser als die 70mOhm/m sind?

Gruss Reini


----------



## PN/DP (24 November 2018)

Gibt es für Deine Busteilnehmer keine Angabe, wieviele Teilnehmer an der selben Busleitung sie treiben können?
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Controller_Area_Network 


> Die maximale Teilnehmeranzahl auf physischer Ebene hängt von den verwendeten Bustreiberbausteinen (Transceiver, physische Anschaltung an den Bus) ab. Mit gängigen Bausteinen sind 32, 64 oder bis zu 110 (mit Einschränkungen bis zu 128) Teilnehmer pro Leitung möglich (Erweiterungsmöglichkeit über Repeater oder Bridge).



Sind das wirklich 3 Busstecker pro Teilnehmer, wieso nicht nur 2 (1 In + 1 Out)?
Kann die Anzahl Stecker nicht reduziert werden, indem ankommende und weiterführende Busleitungs-Adern gemeinsam auf 1 Stecker geklemmt werden?

Von Repeatern für CAN-Bus habe ich keine Ahnung.

Harald


----------



## reini (24 November 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Sind das wirklich 3 Busstecker pro Teilnehmer, wieso nicht nur 2 (1 In + 1 Out)?
> Kann die Anzahl Stecker nicht reduziert werden, indem ankommende und weiterführende Busleitungs-Adern gemeinsam auf 1 Stecker geklemmt werden?



Ja, es sind 3 CAN Stecker für 1 Dunkermotor. 
1 x steckbare Verbindung zur Anlage und 2 x M12 am Dunkermotor  (1 In + 1 Out).

Gemäss Datenblatt ist nicht ersichtlich wieviel max. Teilnehmer am gleichen Strang installiert werden dürfen.

Haben zwei baugleiche Anlagen und bei beiden exakt die gleiche Situaton.

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (25 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Welcher CAN Repeater habt ihr im Einsatz oder würdet ihr einsetzen?

- Wachendorff HD67117
- Ixxat CAN-CR200
- Helmholz CAN-Bridge
- Peak PCAN-Repeater DR

Gruss Reini


----------



## reini (3 Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Habe neue Infos zu unserem CAN Bus Problem.

Der CAN Bus Messgeräte Hersteller konnte aufgrund der Signal Auswertungen eine Buslänge von 140 Meter berechnen, empfohlen sind 100 Meter.
Die pysikalische Buslänge beträgt max. 60 Meter.
Fazit: Es sind zu viele Dunkermotoren am CAN Bus.
Darum kommt nur ein CAN Bridge in Frage und kein Repeater.

Sind gerade am Abklären wer den Ixxat Bridge einbauen darf (Lieferant oder Instandhaltung)

Gruss Reini


----------

